# Actina GameOn, most Ultimate - Biggest Bang ever!



## Vego Actina (Jul 17, 2012)

Goal:

Closed case, quiet, cool and fast PC.

Specs:

Intel® Core™ i7-3960X Processor Extreme Edition (15M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)





G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133MHz
(4) MSI GeForce GTX680
Silverstone TJ11 
Dual water cooling loops
Silverstone 1500W or Be Quiet 1200W
LG HD-DVD/Blu-Ray Drive 
(2) Intel® SSD 330 Series SSD 120GB in RAID
(2) WD 3TB green 


Watercooling Equipment:

Loop 1:
EK Supermacy CPU Block
XSPC X79 XPOWER II WaterBlock Set(power section)
Phobya G-Changer 560
EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-RES Laing 140
MCP655 12V Pump
Mayhems Aurora 





Loop 2:
(4) XSPC Razor GTX680
XSPC X79 XPOWER II WaterBlock Set(chipset section)
EK Water Blocks CoolStream RAD XTC 420
EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-RES Laing 140
MCP655 12V Pump
Mayhems Aurora





With great support from:


----------



## Vego Actina (Jul 17, 2012)

at the beginning of last year I wanted to walk tall so I came up with this http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136658

Since that time lots of liquid has flowed through my tubes, specs has changed and my results does not shine so bright

its time for something new, better, stronger, faster, scooter! 

*Goal is to build single case PC with very high performance in tetris and other cool games. It has to be cool and quiet and has ability to shoot bricks at will!*

I'm still waiting for more stuff to be delivered, so far I got whats below, hope you will enjoy:










































































and just to compare size to my TJ10





more soon...


----------



## Vego Actina (Jul 20, 2012)

hello o/

today some new parts arrived

if you want to see how it all began here is the truth, 1st real photo of the very beginning of all time:


----------



## horik (Jul 20, 2012)

nice parts there


----------



## D007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Coming along well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2012)

That looks like Smurf seamen.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That looks like Smurf seamen.
> 
> http://www.mayhems.co.uk/front/gallery/1059.jpg



I won't even bother asking how you know what Smurf seamen looks like 


Subbed to see how this pans out!

hate that bloody motherboard though, it be nice if it didn't have toys stuck to it.


----------



## Vego Actina (Jul 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> ...
> 
> hate that bloody motherboard though, it be nice if it didn't have toys stuck to it.



it wont have any, waterblocks will replace it

i chose it because  its easier for me to o/c on msi, with new core i7 i always did a bit better on msi than on other mobos, f.e. my current 3930k does for 4,875 on asus and 5,151 on msi

also xspc has cooler blocks for gpus


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That looks like Smurf seamen.
> 
> http://www.mayhems.co.uk/front/gallery/1059.jpg



[offtopic]If you choke a Smurf, what color does it turn?[/offtopic]


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Vego Actina said:


> it wont have any, waterblocks will replace it
> 
> i chose it because  its easier for me to o/c on msi, with new core i7 i always did a bit better on msi than on other mobos, f.e. my current 3930k does for 4,875 on asus and 5,151 on msi
> 
> also xspc has cooler blocks for gpus





Excellent choice


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 2, 2012)

guess what, my water blocks still aint here, but more GPUs arrived

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4027178

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4220170

little OC on CPU, none on GPUs


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 2, 2012)

also if any1 know anything about more serious OC on this mobo, please, show yourself! and click link and post


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 3, 2012)

something to look at 






















































Let the search for the best chip begin!

xeon 3,1GHz 8core/16T
K 3,2GHz
X 3,3GHz


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 3, 2012)

^good lord


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 3, 2012)

O_O good lord man this build is going to be insane.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice!, Couple of MALAY chips too, I see!

I need a box like that full of Intel goodies. Working on it! 

All i got is Costa Ricas. Looking forward to seeing your clocks!


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 3, 2012)

Woah, you're gonna get that all inside the tiny case? 

Subbed!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 3, 2012)

I would so LOVE one of those 680's. Epic build man.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 3, 2012)

DAMN THAT'S NICE!
Wish I could get sponsored, instead I have to tell them to shut up and take my money! 
posting for sub.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would so LOVE one of those 680's. Epic build man.



how about you get one?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 3, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> how about you get one?



How about you pay for it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How about you pay for it.



nah, I paid for my own 680.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 3, 2012)

By my standards, even a single 670 is epic.

Just imagine a 680. 
Oh wait... _four_ of them!


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 4, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> By my standards, even a single 670 is epic.
> 
> Just imagine a 680.
> Oh wait... _four_ of them!



you dont have to imagine, i already did some testing:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4027178

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4220170

little OC on CPU, none on GPUs

today i will try oc single cards to see what i can expect of them, next week waterblocks will arrive


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice scores!


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 4, 2012)

nice russian blue!


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nice scores!



wait till i get my hand on water blocks and connect it all to Silverstone PSU for limitless power


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 4, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> nice russian blue!



hey and thx m8

my can shine also 

blast from the past


----------



## NHKS (Aug 4, 2012)

that's some very serious hardware


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 4, 2012)

NHKS said:


> that's some very serious hardware



serious oc shall it receive!

What i have now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2462280

this week cooling is arriving!


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 8, 2012)

its here!






allmost all is here, need only 1 more http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-sli-flow-bridge/


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 9, 2012)

some more 






























virgin!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

I just wanna say I hate you Vego Actina. The jelly I am of that rig is unprecedented.


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 11, 2012)

i skipped a few pics, will post them later

build update below:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_F1W5f1p0I


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2012)

Vego Actina said:


> i skipped a few pics, will post them later
> 
> build update below:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_F1W5f1p0I



teh sex.


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 17, 2012)

another update:

























































time to go to bed


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 19, 2012)

my work is officialy done

need to upload rest of the photos

result
:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2308096_vego_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_680_28107_marks


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 25, 2012)

photo megapack


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks aight I guess.


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 25, 2012)

and more:



























































they said it could not be done...

they were wrong...

small steps...


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the pictures with the cat XD

Sharing that photoset with tumblr with a link back to this thread : ]


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2012)

Was ther a reason for doing the middle section of the GPU's as a loop?  Could you not get another XSPC connector between the two?  Or is it just for show?


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 26, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Was ther a reason for doing the middle section of the GPU's as a loop?  Could you not get another XSPC connector between the two?  Or is it just for show?



shop had only 2 on stock and they wanted me do wait 3 weeks for it

i said ok, for start ill make it only with 3gpus and ad 4th in 3 weeks but than i got this idea , i made it and i like it, thats why 

also collant is so beautiful i wanted to have more tubes to watch it flow


----------

